# Which introverts are the biggest attention seekers?



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

It's definitely a feeling type though isn't it?


----------



## TheVenetian (May 5, 2013)

I don't know, I'm an INTJ, and I love being the center of attention...when I want it. But if I do, I thrive. I think the extra/intra differences are more about the commonality of wanting to be payed attention to, as opposed to what one does when they get there.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd think INFPs. With their tendency for emotional drama.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

:X

l guess my experience has been INFPs. But you wouldn't know it unless you were in their inner circle. l'd break this down into different categories of attention seeking, though. l think emotional attention seeking has the worst reputation which may not be fair.

Some other types also seek attention but when it's to showcase intellect, they're usually just called arrogant. Mostly INTJ to me, some people think INTP.

l think ISTP sometimes strikes me as the edgiest, ''look at me because l'm badass" introvert but that's pretty harmless xD

INFJs to me, can be needy but not really attention-seeking in the classic sense.


----------



## magentaalchemist13 (Mar 14, 2013)

From my experiences, INFJs. My apologies to anyone who is this type and isn't an attention seeker.


----------



## velvetoveralls (May 7, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and an attention seeker, but I've always thought that was just because I'm a Type 3.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Loupgaroux said:


> I'd think INFPs. With their tendency for emotional drama.


 I'm not dramatic! I promise :'( Erg.. stereotypes. I hate the overly emotional stereotype we have, wouldn't it have something to do with enneagram? I think that stereotype goes along with being a four, which I'm not, so that might explain it.  
As for the most attention seeking introvert... I would think INFPs, but I don't really like (let alone seek!) attention, so that makes me want to say another type. I think it has more to do with enneagram though, but I hate be one of those people who are like *cue voice of a fat mayor dude mustache* "Well your statement is invalid because blah blah blah." So, I don't really know what to say.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Enneagram type 4s.

*sends apologetic vibes to her SO*

EDIT: Oh, and those who are So-dom. Excluding myself of course. :laughing:


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Probably INFPs and INFJs, on average. Though we go about getting it in different ways. INFPs are more likely to be... passive-aggressive about it, hah. 

Of course there are exceptions.

I agree it has something more to do with enneagram. Fours, in particular... which, you know. There are many INFJ and INFP fours so... yeah.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Speaking as an INFP and as a type four, I don't know if it's attention-seeking so much as it is a general desire to be recognized for our talents and wanting to be validated and praised. I can't speak for everybody else, but I thrive on the stuff. Almost to an unhealthy degree. I think the prime fear of a type four is to go unrecognized or to not have a sound portrait of oneself or one's self worth.

So I could see how someone could perceive that as being an attention seeker.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

What exactly do we mean by attention seeking? Jumping about and trying to be noticed or bursting into tears and begging for support?


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Perhaps INFP's most likely want to be recognized for their talents, but I think ISFP's are the most physical attention seekers, in the sense that they are typically quite arty and beauty oriented people. Beauty _wants_ to be seen by other people, therefore I think they are the people who most just want eyes on them. On their body or art or whatever. I think on the opposite end, I think INTJ's don't care for that much how they look or whatever, but what to be recognized for their intellectual pursuits.


----------



## octopuslake (May 12, 2013)

If validation-seeking is attention-seeking, then yes, I am absolutely an attention-seeker (INFP). A bit closeted about it, though. I feel I didn't get the emotional support I needed throughout my childhood/adolescence, and I crave it pretty intensely. A bottomless pit of emotional neediness? Perhaps...perhaps.


----------



## xmetax (Mar 26, 2012)

if you consider yourself an attention seeker overtly or covertly (more than not), you are not an introvert, you are a shy/depressed/insecure extrovert. favoring internal validation (for which external attention is nothing) = introvert, favoring external validation (for which external attention is everything) = extrovert.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm definitly attention seeker, but only from my close friends. I don't seek attention from people I don't know. And, yes, I am INTP. On the other hand, my best friend is INFP, and he's not really attention seeking. I guess it just depends on the situation.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

As many people in this thread have already stated, I think it depends on what kind of attention we're talking about. I also don't think we should completely ignore the thinking types. 

Multiple INFPs are volunteering their type as the most attention-seeking.
I think INFPs really just want validation; self-doubt inhibits them from from seeing their gifts, so they thrive on praise and approval of others.

INFJs are more likely to be mistaken as extraverts than other introverted types because of their natural concern with people. So maybe they seek the attention of other people more than other introverted types, but does this make them "attention-seeking"?

ISFPs are... well, those who exercise their artistic side may attract attention, but I don't believe they intentionally seek or call attention to themselves.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Khiro said:


> What exactly do we mean by attention seeking? Jumping about and trying to be noticed or bursting into tears and begging for support?


All of those

More of wanting to be recognized. For anything really. Just wanting people to acknowledge you.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

xmetax said:


> if you consider yourself an attention seeker overtly or covertly (more than not), you are not an introvert, you are a shy/depressed/insecure extrovert. favoring internal validation (for which external attention is nothing) = introvert, favoring external validation (for which external attention is everything) = extrovert.


How bout a 50/50 split


----------



## chaosagogo (Apr 9, 2013)

I would agree with the people saying INFPs. Not saying that all of them are, but I just think they're the most likely to be! I was talking to my INFP friend and she was saying how she could never live in a big city because she's afraid of feeling irrelevant among the masses of people. I said that that's the exact reason I want to live in a big city, because I want to just blend in, do my own thing, and not stand out nor have people know me. She said that would kill her. Also, this girl is pretty outwardly flirtatious, and does often outgoing things to get attention, and sometimes it's hard to believe she's an introvert.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Based on the definitions of 'extroversion' and 'introversion' (American Heritage, Collins English, Kernerman Webster, Merriam Webster), I would say it is highly unlikely that introverts would seek external validation. On the other hand, I doubt introverts _never _seek external validation. INxPs, with their Ne, may seek out ideas from other people to further hone their own ideas; INxJs, with their Fe/Te, may want others to hone their own functions with (Fe types may prefer someone to take care of in some way; Te types may want to occasionally take up a managerial position of sorts, or at least be responsible for directing the efficiency of someone else).

In my case (INTP), I sometimes look for people to double-check my theories/projects and brainstorm some ideas with me afterward. However, I've never tried to take all the credit for my work; I often reference others or admit where I got my ideas from. I don't seek out others to shower me with praises and recognition, but I do seek them out to hone my ideas on occasion.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Won't got into all the gory details, but I happened to know a clinically diagnosed histrionic ISFP man, and it was *not *pretty.

Another ISFP girl I knew had very few actual problems but made a point of weepingly exaggerate the few she had to most everyone she knew (as someone secretly battling a great deal, this was frustrating). She was excessively pretty and charming, and I think she did this mainly to receive male reassurance and protection _*cough*daddy issues*cough*
_so I can partially sympathize. Being as lovely as she was, it's only natural to be accustomed to attention, even developing a sense of entitlement...

Won't let my personal experiences cloud my views of this lovely,emotionally complex type though  Just my 2cents.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Fern said:


> Won't got into all the gory details, but I happened to know a clinically diagnosed histrionic ISFP man, and it was *not *pretty.


Stop hacking into my personal files, you :mellow:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Stop hacking into my personal files, you :mellow:












*Sorry.*


----------



## xanthi (Apr 11, 2013)

Every ISFJ I've known has played the role of victim for attention and validation.
Unfortunately, I think every ISFJ I know is unhealthy.


----------



## xmetax (Mar 26, 2012)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> How bout a 50/50 split


that's ambiversion, a middle balance on the introversion extroversion spectrum


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

xmetax said:


> that's ambiversion, a middle balance on the introversion extroversion spectrum


Which by Jungian functions theory is really not that achievable since one function rules the rest


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm guessing it's introverts with poor self esteem, or something along those lines.


----------



## tsukiyo (Jun 14, 2013)

*?*

I am an INFP and I don't want attention. I actually feel good when I'm not in the center of it I avoid attention at all costs. Yeah, I think it depends. And my best friend is an INFJ. She isn't an attention seeker at all. I don't know.


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

tsukiyo said:


> Yeah, I think it depends. And my best friend is an INFJ. She isn't an attention seeker at all. I don't know.


I think it depends as well. It's funny, I know a couple INFJs who _are _attention seekers! I would pick INFJ as the most attention seeking introverts.


----------



## BelongInNeverland97 (Feb 24, 2013)

I _crave_ attention (in my head), but I don't _seek_ it, because I can't actually handle it in reality. I get really uncomfortable and worry about what people are thinking of me.


----------



## Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot (Jun 23, 2012)

artemed said:


> Every ISFJ I've known has played the role of victim for attention and validation.
> Unfortunately, I think every ISFJ I know is unhealthy.


I kept scrolling through waiting for someone to mention ISFJ...everyone always seems to forget this type. I would have to agree. ISFJs are, true, silent workers who will devote themselves entirely without you ever asking them to. But, if you don't at some point recognize their efforts they will go into that unhealthy victim-validation state. Everything they do seems to be out of the need of wanting to be loved, or be recognized for their hard work.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know about others, but I try to become a person worthy of hypothetical attention, though I don't actively seek it out as much as extroverts.

Pity, though. I don't purposely bring up my problems, but if you find one out and show sympathy, I will soak up and bathe in all your pity. :mellow:


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't name any introverts whom I've thought to be particularly attention-seeking. And, even if I could, I doubt it would be MBTI type related...

I'm an INFP. I know I do or say certain things that are likely to bring attention, but I honestly don't think I do it for attention. I just do it because I genuinely feel that way. I also put a lot of energy into constructing an ideal that I want people to see, but, at the same time, I'm not necessarily trying to draw attention to myself either. I think this is related to being a Four and in the image triad on the Enneagram.

There are certain things that I particularly like being complimented on, so why I don't purposely draw people's attention to those aspects, I am always secretly delighted when people noticed. That being said, when I am being complimented, I am pretty shy about it. Like, I just like one or two compliments, but not a bunch of people talking about me, even if what they're saying is positive.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot said:


> I kept scrolling through waiting for someone to mention ISFJ...everyone always seems to forget this type. I would have to agree. ISFJs are, true, silent workers who will devote themselves entirely without you ever asking them to. But, if you don't at some point recognize their efforts they will go into that unhealthy victim-validation state. Everything they do seems to be out of the need of wanting to be loved, or be recognized for their hard work.


Depends on the context entirely.
When we host parties at our house, my mother the ISFJ will step her intelligence down a few knots, and replace the IQ points with a loud mouth and a flamboyant disposition. On the other hand, when she is angry she does not express it. She instead will do things like stop eating until someone asks her what's wrong.

The other ISFJ is similar. I found out recently that she holds a secret grudge against everyone for not acknowledging her comedic genius, but to be honest, I think she's the least funny person I know. She knows how to laugh and enjoy herself, but gee whiz, she was comparing herself to Tina Fey. 

I don't know, though, I tend to view ISFJ's as child-like. It's not attention-seeking so much as attention-requiring.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

For me I like being appreciated but I don't like it when all the attention is on me, it makes me incredibly anxious and I often worry that I'm doing something wrong. There is a certain type of attention that I do like despite it making me nervous though I never really get that kind of attention. I think certain types will percieve types differently, like an ENFP will see an INFJ trying to get noticed by them out of attraction as attention seeking yet that very INFJ can come off as distant, shy and quiet to say an ESTP. 

For me I see a lot of younger INTJs trying to come off as dark and edgy then when they get that attention (often negative) they back off and try to hide (Though to be fair us INFJs are guilty of this). I've seen INFPs who do similar things but instead often turn it into some kind of emotional drama. Also I think out of all the types IxTPs get the most unwanted attention.


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

I notice a lot of people saying INFP, but I'm not really sure about that. In my case, I seem to draw people's attention, but not really because I go looking for it, and good or bad, I don't necessarily feel validated by it. Granted, I think that may owe partially to the fact that I'm a four. Regardless, it's actually kind of infuriating. The two biggest complaints people seem to have about me are "you should get out of your shell more" or "you need to stop being an attention whore". WHAT. THE. HELL? If you're going to find fault with me, can you at least be consistent? Am I too withdrawn, or do I attract too much attention to myself? MAKE UP YOUR MIND!

Sorry if that got a bit rant-y. The topic just brought up some situations in my personal life that have kind of irked me.


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

I am an INFJ and I love attention. I crave it. But, a specific kind of attention and for only a short amount of time. When I get too much, I tend to retreat, become very quiet, and eventually withdraw from the situation. 

I really don't know if other I types experience this more than me. But from personal experience, I just wanted to say I love attention. I love it, then I hate it.


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel like I love being appreciated for what I do, but at the same time I dislike being in the center.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Introverted 4w3s


----------



## ForlanceAbice (Jan 18, 2013)

Depends. I suppose I could be classified as one, without consciously even realizing it.
Sometime I do so intentionally, what with being a Type 5 balanced wing 4-6. Since I read a little into the INTP and Type 5 personality, I decided to be a little daring and be a bit contradictory of it. 

Don't send me center stage though.
I get terrible frights.


----------

